# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC تحديثات :  GPGeMMC V1.16 Lot of models added for Samsung Flashing

## mohamed73

*GPGeMMC V1.16 Lot of models added for Samsung Flashing*   * Whats new ?*   *Added lot of models for Flashing* Here is total list of Supported models and Their supported functions  Grab a list    
  Code: *|0|* Models *|1|* Direct Unlock/Read Codes/ Calculate *|2|* IMEI/MIED Change Repair  *|3|* Flash/Update/Language *|4|* EFS /Repair/Write/Backup     * |0|           |1|    |2|      |3|     |4|*       GT-E1085     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2152     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-5212C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-5212i     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-I9103L     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-A897     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B2100     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B2100B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B2100C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B3410     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B3410L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B3410R     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5510     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5510B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5510L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5512     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5512B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5702     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5702C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5712     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5712C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B5722     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-B6520     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-B7320     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-B7330     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-B7510     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-B7510L     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-C3212     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3212i     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3222     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3222W     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3300     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3300i     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3300K     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3303     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3303K     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3310     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3310C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3310L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3310V     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3500     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3503     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3510     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3518     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3610     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C3610C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C5010     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C5010L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C5212     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C5212C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-C5212I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1050     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1050V     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1055G     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1055T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1070     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1070C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1070M     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1070T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1075     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1075L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1080     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1080F     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1080i     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1080T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1080W     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1081T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1085     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1085F     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1085L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1085T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1086i     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1086L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1086W     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1087T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1088C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1100     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1100C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1100F     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1100H     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1100T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1101C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1105     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1105F     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1105T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1107     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1110     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1110C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1112     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1117     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1120     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1120C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1125     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1125W     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1130     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1130B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1150     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1150C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1150i     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1153     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1160     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1170     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1170i     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1170T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1172     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1175T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1180     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1182     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1182L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1186i     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1186W     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1190     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1195     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1200     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1200M     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1210     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1210M     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1210S     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1215     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1215F     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1230     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1230G     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1230T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1232     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1232B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1232L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1252     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1310     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1310B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1310C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1360     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1360B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1360C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1360M     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1360S     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E1390     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2100     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2100B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2100L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2120     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2120L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2121B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2121L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2130     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2130B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2210     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2210B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2210C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2210H     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2210L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2210T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2230     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2230L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2230M     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2232     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2330     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2330B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2330C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2370     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2510     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2510C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2530     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2530F     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2550     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2550D     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2600     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2652     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-E2652W     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-i5500     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I5503     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I5503T     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I5505     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I5700     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I5800     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I5801     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I6410     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I6500     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I6500U     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I7110     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I7500     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I8150     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I8190     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     GT-I8320     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I8330     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I8350     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I8510     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I8520     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I8530     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I8700     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-I9000     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9000B     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9000L     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9000M     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9000T     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9001     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9003     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     GT-I9003B     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9003L     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9008     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9010     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9018     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9020     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9023     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9088     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9100     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9100G     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9100P     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9100T     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9103     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9108     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9188     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9210     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9300     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9300C     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9300M     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9300T     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9308     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-I9500     NO     NO     Yes     NO     GT-I9505     NO     NO     Yes     NO     GT-M3710     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-N7000     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-N7100     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-N8000     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P1000     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P1000L     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P1000M     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P1000R     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P1000T     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P1010     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P3100     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P3110     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P5100     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P6200     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P6201     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P6800     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7100     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7300     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7300B     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7300C     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7320     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7500     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7500C     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7500M     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7500R     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-P7501     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-S3100     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3100C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3110     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3600     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3600C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3600H     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3600I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3600L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3601     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3650     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3650C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3650H     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3653     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S3653M     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5050     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5050C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5200     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5200C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5220     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5230                      GT-S5233                      GT-S5260     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5263     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5330     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5333     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5360     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5360B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5360L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5360T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5363     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5367     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5368     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5369     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5380B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5380D     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5380L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5560     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5560C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5560H     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5560I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5570     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5570B     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5570I     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5660     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5660L     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5660M     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5660V     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5670     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5830     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5830B     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S5830C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5830I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5830L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5830M     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5830T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5830V     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S5839I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S6102     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S6102B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S6500     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S6500D     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S7500     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S7500L     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     GT-S8000     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S9402     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GT-S959G     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-T359     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     GT-T669     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     S189     Yes     NO     NO     NO     S259     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-138     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-207     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-219S     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-256     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-276L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-708I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-A137     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-A177     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-A226     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-A227     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-A237     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-A256     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-A257     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-A437     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-B130S     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-B130T     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-B270i     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C01     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C145     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C160     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C160B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C160L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C160M     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C165     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C166     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C168     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C168L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C270     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C276     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C280     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-C288     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-CC01     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-CC03     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D600     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D600E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D606     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D608     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D610     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D618     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D780     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D788     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D820     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D825     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D828     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D900     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D900E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D900I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D900P     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D908     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D908I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D980     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-D988     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E200     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E200B     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E208     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E230L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E236     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E250     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E250D     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E250I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E250L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E250V     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E250W     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E251     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E251C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E258     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E258D     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E260     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E340     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E340E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E348     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E350     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E350E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E358     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E370     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E376     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E380S     Yes     NO     NO     NO     GH-E388     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E390     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E398     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E480     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E488     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E500     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E508     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E590     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E598     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E640     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E648     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E670     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E690     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E698     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E730     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E736     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E740     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E747     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E748     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E750     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E758     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E760     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E768     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E780     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E786     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E788     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E830     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E838     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E890     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-E898     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F110     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F118     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F150     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F158     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F250     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F250L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F256     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F258     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F260     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F265     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F266     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F268     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F270     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F270I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F270L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F275L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F278     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F278I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F480L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-F488E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-G600     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-G600L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-G608     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-G610     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-G618     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-G808E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-I589     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-I600     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-I607     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-I617     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-I637     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-I710     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-I718     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-I720     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-I727     NO     NO     Yes     NO     SGH-I727R     NO     NO     Yes     NO     SGH-I728     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-I747     NO     NO     Yes     NO     SGH-I750     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-I757M     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-I777     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-I827     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-I858     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-I896     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-I897     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-I900     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-I900L     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-I917     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-I927     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-I927R     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-I987     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-J150     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J158     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J210     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J218     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J700     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J700G     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J700I     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J700L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J700V     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J706     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J708     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J708C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J770     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J778     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-J808E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-L250     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-L258     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-L310     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-L318     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-L600     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-L608     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-L708E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-L750     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-L758     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M1360     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M150     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M158     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M200     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M208     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M2310     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M2710     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M2710C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M3200     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M3310     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M3310C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M3318     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M3318C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M3510     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M3510C     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M3510L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M610     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-M618     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P180     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P200     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P207     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P220     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P240     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P250     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P260     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P780     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P788     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P850     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-P858     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-S366     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-SC01C     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-SC01D     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-SC02C     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-SC-02C     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-SC02D     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T219     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T229     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T239     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T249     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T249R     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T329     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T339     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T349     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T369     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T369R     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T379     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T401     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T409     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T429     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T439     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T456     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T459     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T499     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-T509     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T589     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-T619     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T679     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SGH-T729     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T739     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-T759     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T769                      SGH-T809     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T839     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T849     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T859     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T869     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T889     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T939     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T959     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T959D     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T959U     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T959V     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T969V     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T989     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T989D     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SGH-T999     Yes     NO     Yes     Yes     SGH-U708E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-U800E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-U808E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-U900L     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-U908E     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X500     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X510V     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X520     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X530     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X670     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X678     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X690     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X698     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X700     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SGH-X708     Yes     NO     NO     NO     SHW-M110S     Yes     Yes     NO     NO     SHW-M240S     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SHW-M250S     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SHW-M380K     Yes     NO     NO     Yes     SHW-M440S     Yes     NO     NO     Yes 
Download Link: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

